# Picture of my sleeping baby, little piglet please do not look if offended



## hedgewitch

here is the picture of my beautiful little piglet, Lilly-Maye born sleeping 18th july 2009
loved always by her mummy and daddy and missed terribly
xxx
 



Attached Files:







2009_0721Image0050.jpg
File size: 98.7 KB
Views: 587


----------



## v2007

Beautiful, Rest in Peace sweetheart. 

V xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

what a truly beautiful little girl. so pretty and serene. thanks so much for sharing it. i feel privilaged to have seen her xxxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

She is gorgeous babe :hugs: Thank you so much for sharing. I am so sorry she isnt here with you :cry: x x x


----------



## NickyT75

She is beautiful hunni :hug:

i feel honoured to have seen her thankyou for sharing xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

She's beautiful.

Rest in peace little Angel xx


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou, we miss her so much. i just wanted you to see her as i have spoken about her so much, i will update my other post later today about her farewell service. thankyou to everyone, it means alot to me to share her picture,xx


----------



## alice&bump

she;s beautiful, sleep well litle princess :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xx


----------



## todteach

She's gorgeous. Thanks so much for sharing her with us. xox


----------



## Sparklestar

What a beautiful little angel. RIP...

Bigs hugs to your mummy and daddy xxx


----------



## Samemka

So beautiful, she looks at total peace. Sending all of our love x x


----------



## Jkelmum

A beautiful angel thank-yor sharing her with us xxx

Sorry I didn't get to stay.
To laugh and run and play.
To be there by your side.
I'm sorry that I had to die.
God sent me down to be with you,
to make your loving heart anew.
To help you look up and see
Both God and little me.
Mommy, I wish I could stay.
Just like I heard you pray.
But, all the angels did cry
when they told little me goodbye.
God didn't take me cause' He's mad.
He didn't send me to make you sad.
But to give us both a chance to be
a love so precious...don't you see?
Up here no trouble do I see
and the pretty angels sing to me.
The streets of gold is where I play
you'll come here too, mommy, someday.
Until the day you join me here,
I'll love you mommy, dear.
Each breeze you feel and see,
brings love and a kiss from me.


----------



## AppleBlossom

She's beautiful. RIP little one x


----------



## hedgewitch

serina27 that is beautiful and i am sobbing just reading it, thankyou so much,xxx


----------



## orange-sox

Thank you for sharing, she is so beautiful :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

she is beautiful, rest in peace little one xxxx


----------



## andbabymakes3

She is absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing your picture with us.
Sleep well little girl xxx


----------



## Jem

She's beautiful, sleep tight little angel xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

She is so very, very beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing this precious photo with us. :hugs:
x


----------



## halas

she's so beautiful rip little angel thankyou for sharing


----------



## FEDup1981

shes beautiful hun, thanks for showing us her pic xxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Shes perfect hun. so beautiful RIP little angel xx


----------



## sar35

bless her!! xxx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

She is beautiful thank you for shAring you little angel with us
hugs


----------



## Twiglet

She is gorgeous. Sleep well little angel!


----------



## littlekitten8

Shes beautiful. RIP angel baby. Thanks for sharing your picture with us hun.


----------



## embo216

What a Beautiful Angel. Thank you so much for sharing her with us. R.I.P. Lilly-Mae. xxx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Just beautiful. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## coccyx

Sorry you are having to go through this. Honoured that you feel able to share those pics with us.


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xx


----------



## Rumpskin

You have the most beautiful daughter, thank you for sharing this with us.

xxxx


----------



## carries

Thank you for sharing your precious angel...sleep well sweetheart xx


----------



## BBonBoard

what a precious litte baby girl I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## princess_bump

she is beautiful honey :hugs: thank you for sharing her with us, i feel honoured to see such a beautiful angel :hugs:xx


----------



## hayley x

What a gorgeous little girl :) she really is perfect. I'm so sorry she isnt with you :cry: :hugs: xxx Thank you for sharing your beautiful little girl with us xxx


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

she's beautiful..thanks for sharing that


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## UKMummy

What a precious little child. So sorry she is not with you in person, but I know she will be with for always in your thoughts and in your heart.


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## elainegee

i wondered if you were going to post a picture of your wee angel but obviously didn't want to ask that kind of question. Like you said before she is just perfect. RIP little Lilly-Maye xxx


----------



## Pingu

So beautiful. RIP x


----------



## MummyClements

She is beautiful
RIP
xxx


----------



## playgirl666

shes beautiful, RIP xx


----------



## Hevz

Beautiful angel...too good for this horrid world:cry:

She'll be playing with the other gorgeous angels in heaven sweetie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

Thank you for sharing her honey, she is beautiful, rest in peace sweetheart x


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou for your kind words,xx


----------



## pinknpurple

She is perfectly lovely. A truly beautiful little girl. x x


----------



## Snowball

She is gorgeous, thank you so much for showing her to us... beautiful. I'm just so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

Lily is truely beautiful and I am so sorry she's not with you :( RIP little princess xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## helen1234

beautiful, precious little girl.
sweet dreams fly high with the angels

god bless

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

She is so, so beautiful. Thanks for sharing her with us :hugs: x


----------



## Pixie M

She's beautiful. Thank you for sharing. x x x


----------



## Westy29

She is beautiful..... rest in peace little one xxxx


----------



## mummydoula

she is beautiful xxx


----------



## butrfly

thank you for sharing her pic. hugs to you and your family.


----------



## inactive1

Shes A Lil Sweetheart

Sorry For Your Loss Hun x

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

What a beautiful angel, thank you so much for sharing her.
:hugs:


----------



## bonniewest

Really sad and touching and beautiful little baby xxxxx Thank-you for sharing xxxxx


----------



## diane60f

God Bless you and your family during your time of need and may your angel rest in peace.

You have an angel watching over you always.

Love,
Diane


----------



## catfromaus

She is absolutely beautiful. I'm glad you shared her with us. I'm just so sorry she couldn't stay with you.xxx

Cat
xxx


----------



## tasha41

She is absolutely beautiful hun. 

Lilly-Maye,
Sleep peacefully darling baby.

:sadangel:


----------



## kimfrye661

She is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Amanda

Thank you for sharing your beautiful princess with us. She is adorable.:hugs:


----------



## reallytinyamy

she's beuatiful.

sleep well Lilly-Maye x


----------



## borntobeamum

thank you so much for sharing something so personal. You have a beautiful angel looking over you.

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou so much,xxx


----------



## Naya69

heartbreaking to look at what a gorgous little girl so sorry you couldnt spend a little more time with her xxx


----------



## Chilli

Oh darling, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your gorgeous little girl - how could anyone be offended by such a beautiful photo! My heart goes out to you and your family and I hope you find the strength to recover when you're ready


----------



## Poshie

What a beautiful daughter. So very sorry she was taken so soon. She will always be your angel. :hugs: :hug:


----------



## oOKayOo

Absolutly gorgeous :hugs: Sleep well princess :hugs:


----------



## K&H

Sleep well little girl. You are absolutely beautiful! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

Beautiful, peaceful little angel.

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xx


----------



## T'elle

shes beautiful!! :cry: xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Beautiful little Angel. Thanks for sharing your little one with us....RIP


----------



## Reedy

So beautiful :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## Tasha360

aww shes gorgeous. another little angel to play in the garden with my two. RIP xx


----------



## mommy43

shes beautiful hugs to you all x


----------



## heathette

That brought a tear to my eye, she is beautiful.. rest in peace little angel x

Big hugs to you.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Laura lou

Shes so precious, RIP little angel xx


----------



## AP

She is absolutley stunning. I am so honored you are sharing this with us. 

Rest in peace little one xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

She's so beautiful, thank you for sharing her picture xxx


----------



## Legan

Rest in peace little lady, Thank you for sharing such a special picture. Keep strong and you are in our thoughts and prayers. xXx


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xxx


----------



## eclipse

She is beautiful. You must be a very proud mommy. I wish she could be with you.


----------



## Deb_baby

She is beautiful hun....so sorry she cant be there with you :hugs: x


----------



## bigbelly2

she wont be sleeping hun, shel be dancing and blowing bubbles with all the other angels!
every time you feel something, like a hair or a cobweb on your arm or your face will be her gentle kiss to her much loved mommy
h x


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou so much for your kind words, they are very much appreciated,xx


----------



## marie-louise

Sweet dreams little angel in heaven xxxxx


----------



## elm

Your daughter is so beautiful, thank you for sharing your little angels photo.

Huge :hugs: to you and your family xxx


----------



## Dinnae

I am so sorry for your loss. She looks so beautiful. X


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xx


----------



## ttcno3

Go and play with the angels my little one thou you are gone you will never be-forgotten :hugs:


----------



## trying4#1

she is gorgeous x it reminds me of my beautiful boy after i dressed him...i hope all of our angel babies are playing together up above x


----------



## hedgewitch

i hope they are too. it brings comfort to think of that,xx


----------



## babycakes30

she is beautiful and this pic does not offend me it's lovely sleep well little angel


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xx


----------



## dizzyangel

absolutely gorgeous hun! what a lovely name too :hugs2:
xx


----------



## bklove

:hug:


----------



## wishingonastar

rest in peace beautiful little lady x x


----------



## mama2b

She is beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou,xx


----------



## Babydance

She is absolutley gorgeous! I bet Mummy and Daddy are so proud of little piglet! She is just beautiful. Rest in peace little one, just far too good for this earth!! xx


----------



## Widger

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Mandy3785

She is beautiful hun. thanks for sharing x x x


----------



## sineady

*so beautiful!!! RIP little angel xXx*


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## K&H

Every time I see your little piglet I just think how unfair this world is. I lost my son 6 years ago and not a day goes by that I dont think of him. But life goes on and we just have to cope some how. How are you doing? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

I'm taking it hour by hour to be honest, every day is a milestone, thankyou for asking,xx


----------



## FsMummy

she is beautiful. so sorry for your loss hun. rest in peice little angel xx :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

awww hun , i also feel honoured to of seen her. Such a beautiful princess, Grown wings as she was obviously needed elsewhere hun. 
:hugs: x


----------



## hedgewitch

the angels wanted her but i wish everyday she was here with us, we miss her so much.xx


----------



## NuKe

she is absolutely beautiful. thankyou so much for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## JenJosh

Beautiful little sweetheart now playing with the angels, thank you for sharing xxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

Your daughter is beautiful hun, a princess.x


----------



## buffycat

thanksyou for sharing....she is beautiful......

lots of hugs for you and your OH...:hugs:


----------



## redberry3

she is gorgeous. rest in peace beautiful angel.


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou, i appreciate all your kind words, xx


----------



## EHM

She is beautiful, rest in peace.


----------



## Beltane

Rest little Angel! XOXO


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## mightyspu

A beautiful name for a beautiful angel. :cry:


----------



## dali

hi have been following your story, she is beautiful :)
just wondering how you are holding up ?
best wishes


----------



## hedgewitch

Dali, thankyou for asking, i am holding up, some days are harder than others. i still cry every day, almost all day for Lilly-Maye and for my loss of my beautiful daughter. i miss her so much and wish every day i could have her back but i cannot argue with nature and thats the hardest part for me, the fact i will never have her back. life seems so unfair, i suppose i feel sorry for myself in the fact of we have been trying for so long and had 16 miscarriages, 1 ectopic and now a still birth one after the other, but i know there is always someone who is suffering more than myself and feel guilty for whining. many women on here had their babies for precious short times after they were born and got to know them and then they grew their wings so i suppose i shouldn't feel sorry for myself but its hard not to. sorry for rambling, i just miss my little piglet so much. sorry if i offend anyone with my answer, we are all lost in the deep chasm of pain at the moment and i know we all miss our angels.
xx


----------



## calm

Rest in peace darling angel x


----------



## MissDX

The most adorable little girl. I feel blessed to have seen her, so beautiful <3

Rest in peace xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## hudz26

she is beautifull thank you for sharing her with us xxx
sleep well lil princess xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xx


----------



## Liz2

She is a beautiful little angel. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## bluemoon

Rest in peace beautiful girl!


----------



## Las78

She is beautiful, thank you for sharing and my heartfelt thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i appreciate you taking the time and thankyou for your lovely thoughts,xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

God Bless Little Lilly Maye
Rest in Peace


----------



## js9

she is beautiful.rip little one.xx


----------



## _Hope_

A beautiful little angel, sleep well little one.

Thank you for sharing xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou to everyone who has taken the time to look at my baby girls picture,xxx


----------



## Rozie_1985

Thank you for sharing, sleep well beautiful girl xxx


----------



## lizzieredrup

Just wanted to say your little angel is absolutely adorable! :hugs: She has such a sweet little face, you must be so so proud!

I also noticed your from south Wales..im also in Wales, hope you don't mind me pointing it out :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hi there, thankyou for taking the time to visit my angel, i am very proud of her. where abouts are you in wales, pm me if you like,xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

she's beautiful... sleep well princess x


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou so much,xxxx


----------



## RaeEW89

She is beautiful. Rip sweet little angel


----------



## hedgewitch

xxxxx


----------

